# Player wanted - City of Brighton and Hove, UK



## Idris (Nov 6, 2004)

We're looking for another player to join a lively gaming group, meeting every Friday from around 6.30pm till late, in the West Hove area. At present there are four of us, covering a wide age range. 

The current campaign is D&D 3.5 FR (City of the Spiderqueen). Previously we've played Warhammer RPG, Earthdawn and Dark Sun as well as D&D and we're always open to suggestions. Opportunities to GM in the future if desired. 

A cooked meal is usually provided, and there are no parking restrictions   

email: ypona@hotmail.com
(entitle it something non-spamlike so I don't delete it)


----------



## Idris (Nov 21, 2004)

Still on the look out for at least one other player
age and experience immaterial  

email: ypona@hotmail.com 

Idris


----------

